# Leitfaden - Übungsfragen ohne Lösungen SH



## wasserschorle (17. November 2015)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mich vor kurzem für die Prüfung angemeldet, kann den Kurs aber leider aufgrund von zeitlichen Einschränkungen nicht besuchen.
Leitfaden mitbekommen und jetzt natürlich am Selbststudium. Jedoch vermisse ich gänzlich den Lösungskatalog für die Übungsfragen in diesem Handbuch.
Gibt es dafür eine sinnvolle Erklärung oder habe ich was übersehen/ vergessen? 
Habe bis jetzt auch nur alte Lösungen aus dem Jahr 2003 finden können, die aber aufgrund des hohen Alters nicht mehr wirklich praktisch sind, da sie manche Fragen nicht beinhalten.

Nutze zwar den Angeltrainer von Heintges, aber diesen Fragen vertraue ich auch nicht wirklich da man schlecht einsehen kann ob die Fragen überhaupt noch aktuell sind.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe, Grüße.


----------



## wilhelm (17. November 2015)

*AW: Leitfaden - Übungsfragen ohne Lösungen SH*

Versuche es mal hiermit http://www.angler-seiten.de/virtuelle-fischerpruefung/

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Cynastorix (17. November 2015)

*AW: Leitfaden - Übungsfragen ohne Lösungen SH*

Moin,
schau mal hier rein. 
http://wir-neubauers.de/pdf/fischereischeinpruefung.pdf
Ansonsten kannst du auch einfach den Leitfaden durcharbeiten. Die relevanten Dinge sind ROT markiert.
Lg


----------



## Cody Plaice (17. November 2015)

*AW: Leitfaden - Übungsfragen ohne Lösungen SH*

Allgem. Fischkunde: A B B B A B A A C A C C A C C A A B B A // C A B C A A A C B B C A C A A B A A B A // A B A A A C B B A A B B A C B C A C B C // B A C A B A A A C B

Hege- und Gewässerkunde: C B A B B B C A B B C A A B A A B C // C B C B A A B B C A C C C B A B // A B C A C B B C B B B B B B A B C // C A A B A C C A C A B B A A C A // B C A C C A A 

Gerätekunde: B C C C A C C C C C B B B A C B B A // A B C B B A B B C B B B C B B A B C C C // C B B C A C A A A C B C C B C B C A B // C C A C A A B C A B B 

Tier-, Natur- und Umweltschutz: C B A A A C A C B A A B B B A A C A A C // C B A C A C B C A C A B B B B // B C A C C A A B C A C A B B C B // C B C B A C C B C C C B A 

Gesetzeskunde: B C A B C C B A A B C A A B B // C B C A C B B A C C C A A A C B // B B C C C B C C C A C B C B A C B A A // C C C A C B A B C A C B B C

// = Seitenwechsel


----------



## wasserschorle (17. November 2015)

*AW: Leitfaden - Übungsfragen ohne Lösungen SH*

Das ist natürlich mehr als optimal, danke für die Mühe.

@Cynastorix: Die Lösungen hab ich bis jetzt benutzt, aber trotzdem danke.


----------

